# Hi Guys!



## Greg (Mar 16, 2012)

Just wanted to quickly make an introduction post since I am certain I will be taking part in these discussions a great deal!

Im from the US and I compose a variety of tunes, mostly focusing on cinematic trailer music, underscores, and inspirational ad jingles. I'm very much a software junkie so I know I will feel right at home here :D

Heres a link to my website (work in progress)
http://thesecessionstudios.com

Thanks!


----------



## jleckie (Mar 16, 2012)

I like your web site. Easy on the eyes, fast and informative. 

I like the "Custom solutions for temp track love."


----------



## Greg (Mar 16, 2012)

jleckie @ Fri Mar 16 said:


> I like your web site. Easy on the eyes, fast and informative.
> 
> I like the "Custom solutions for temp track love."



Thank ya! Going to change it up and have the portfolio section be examples of my song syncs and custom work for clients and have the soundcloud page as my main music browser.


----------



## Reegs (Mar 16, 2012)

Hi Gerg,

Welcome! Nice tracks! Nice website!


----------



## Greg (Mar 17, 2012)

Reegs @ Fri Mar 16 said:


> Hi Gerg,
> 
> Welcome! Nice tracks! Nice website!



Thanks Reegs


----------

